# ¿Por qué no existen países hablando catalán en América Latina?



## franknagy

¿Por qué no existen países hablando catalán en América Latina?
O gobierno real de Madrid no dejó la inmigración de los catalanes a las colonias?


----------



## Agró

Las posesiones americanas quedaron incorporadas al reino de Castilla, no al de Aragón ni ningún otro; supongo que Castilla impuso la lengua.
Hubo emigración catalana en América, por supuesto, como la hubo de vascos, gallegos, etc., pero quien mandaba era Castilla.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Sin ánimo de agravio para Agró, que da en el clavo, habría que matizar que el marco político de gallegos y vascos por una parte y de catalanes y catalanoparlantes por la otra era distinta. Los unos eran sujetos de Castilla y simplemente se sometieron a la fuerza de la lengua oficial y mayoritaria de los colonos. Los otros eran sujetos de Aragón (Corona, no reino) y tenían un acceso más restringido a la zona, como los alemanes o napolitanos bajo el mismo rey hispánico. Sólo con la supresión de la Corona de Aragón y la creación del reino de España en la segunda década del siglo  XVIII se igualaron aragoneses y castellanos ante la ley, y para entonces la cosa ya iba cuesta abajo y el castellano ya era una lengua local. Siendo que un siglo más tarde la mayor parte de América española se independizó, los catalanes (y, en menor medida, otros catalanoparlantes) tuvieron influencia y afluencia principalmente en las Antillas, donde me extrañaría que no hubieran dejado ninguna huella en el habla local.


----------



## franknagy

LoQuelcomiste said:


> Corona, no reino


¿Qué es la diferencia entre una coroa y un reino? 
Pienso, que Croatia era solamente una coruña unificado con el rey de Hungría medieval con la persona del rey.


----------



## Dymn

Reino de Aragón
Corona de Aragón


----------



## Doraemon-

Todo lo que han dicho es correcto, pero aunque no hubiera habido ese veto a los extranjeros (que incluía a los reinos de Aragón, que podían ir a América pero siempre bajo dirección castellana, igual que los flamencos o los napolitanos), la población castellana era mucho más numerosa en la época, de manera similar a como lo podía ser la inglesa respecto a la escocesa o la irlandesa en la colonización británica: tampoco hay colonias británicas donde se hable escocés, aunque los escoceses no tuvieran ningún veto.
Gallegos y vascos no tenían tampoco veto alguno y no hay países hispanoamericanos donde se hable gallego ni vasco.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

De hecho, en el caso británico (que tampoco era unitario en un primer momento), las hay, pero no dudo de que, en el caso de que los aragoneses hubieran tenido pleno acceso a América, el castellano (más hablado y más prestigioso por ser la lengua de la Corte) se hubiera impuesto. Tampoco tendríamos que descartar esa posibilidad, pero coincido en que, dado el caso, no quedarían más que reductos pequeños y decadencia lingüística; pero eso ya es mucho especular. Simplemente constato que la historia fue por otros derroteros, por lo que la influencia catalana en la región fue menor de lo que la demografía indicaría.


----------



## Penyafort

Estoy bastante de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha dicho. Es probable que las razones fuesen varias, pero se intuyen a partir de los condicionantes:

- Una población castellana mayor en número a la aragonesa, que además se había visto reducida por la peste más drásticamente que en Castilla.

- Unas casas de contratación que controlaban el comercio y se situaban en el Reino de Sevilla (Corona de Castilla), donde además estaban los puertos de los que se partía y en los que solían establecerse muchos marinos. Éste debió ser sin duda un factor importantísimo, porque en gran parte el español "oceánico" (las Canarias y las Américas) deriva del meridional, el hablado en dicho Reino de Sevilla.

- El comercio en el que tradicionalmente se había centrado la Corona de Aragón (y seguía centrándose, por lógica geográfica) fue el mediterráneo, no el transatlántico.

- Parece que las dificultades eran grandes para que muchos súbditos de la Corona de Aragón fuesen a las Américas con anterioridad a Carlos III. Las leyes y costumbres de las dos coronas que formaban las Españas de los Austria eran distintas y la unión era vista aún por muchos como algo meramente dinástico.

A partir de que Carlos III autorizase el comercio para todos los súbditos ya en pleno siglo XVIII, la presencia de catalanohablantes en las Américas se hizo mucho mayor. Pero estamos ya de lleno en el periodo castellanizador de la monarquía borbónica; en buena parte de las élites catalanas de finales del s. XVIII y principios del XIX (antes del Romanticismo catalán en que el idioma renacería con fuerza), empezaba a primar el castellano, que además ya se había ido asentando allende el océano.

Hay, sin embargo, algún ejemplo aislado y anecdótico, como el caso de la primera ciudad de los Estados Unidos, San Agustín, en Florida, donde los hablantes de catalán (en concreto, de menorquino) eran mayoría en la década de 1770 (Menorca era entonces británica). Pero cuando Florida pasó a ser otra vez española una década después, se fue castellanizando gradualmente y un siglo después incluso los descendientes de los menorquines hablaban ya español (y, poco a poco, inglés).


----------



## franknagy

Entiendo que el casamiento de Isabel e Fernando no era "tanto monta, mota tanto // Isabel como Fernando" más la conquista de la Corona de Aragón.
Vamos a volver en siglo XIV y XV. ¿Porqué era Castilla militarmente mucho más fuerte que Aragón?


----------



## jmx

Yo tengo muy claro que lo que se impuso en América no fue "la lengua de la corona de Castilla" sino simplemente la lengua de los marineros andaluces y canarios. Por otro lado la conquista de los distintos territorios no se hizo directamente desde España, sino desde bases que se iban formando; la más importante fue La Habana; por eso el español de cada territorio "heredaba" rasgos ya afincados en esas bases.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

franknagy said:


> Entiendo que el casamiento de Isabel e Fernando no era "tanto monta, mota tanto // Isabel como Fernando" más la conquista de la Corona de Aragón.
> Vamos a volver en siglo XIV y XV. ¿Porqué era Castilla militarmente mucho más fuerte que Aragón?



Castilla tenía más población y se había expandido más al sur, sobre las ricas tierras andaluzas, de manera que era la mayor potencia peninsular. Además, acababa de sufrir una guerra civil tras la cual el poder central quedó muy reforzado.

Sin embargo, la Corona de Aragón no era débil militarmente. Junto al Levante peninsular, controlaba Cerdeña, Sicilia y el sur de Italia, y su flota era de las importantes del Mediterráneo. Sin embargo, los contínuos enfrentamientos con Francia y varios estados italianos, así como una ola de de pestes y los ataques turcos/musulmanes sobre las poblaciones costeras, empezaban a pasarle factura. Además, el entramado político era más difícil de centralizar tanto por el mar como porque las instituciones locales eran muy poderosas y a veces tenian intereses opuestos. Además, en Cataluña (luego en Valencia y Mallorcas) había guerra abierta entre estamentos. Que el rey fuera de dinastía castellana, además, despertaba algunos recelos (aunque Fernando supo salvar esos problemas).

Sin embargo, Castilla conquistó la Corona de Aragón a principios del siglo XVIII, con la Guerra de Sucesión. Lo de Isabel y Fernando fue querido por ambos reyes. En este sentido sí que era un «tanto monta», aunque a efectos totales cada rey era sólo consorte en casa del otro, hasta el punto que a Fernando lo «hecharon» de Castilla cuando enviudó y, luego, él se volvió a casar con la esperanza de dejar un heredero al trono aragonés que no fuese Juana la Loca (sus otros hijos murieron antes que él). Es decir, originalmente era una unión dinástica que estuvo a un embarazo de romperse, nadie conquistó a nadie (salvo por Navarra y Granada).

Por eso mismo, Castilla se hizo con el «derecho» de administrar América de manera privativa. Tengo entendido que Colón y los Pinzones iban pagados por y en nombre de Castilla. Luego, el Papa (de origen valenciano, luego aragonés) lo ratificó.

Evidentemente, lo de América catapultó a Castilla como potencia mundial y Aragón quedó como un reino menor, lo que a su vez fue centralizando el poder en Castilla, lo que a su vez provocó el empobrecimiento económico de la Corona de Aragón («fuga de cerebros», expulsión de los moriscos, decadencia de las rutas comerciales...). Poco a poco, España y Castilla se fueron confundiendo (a la vez que los reyes cada vez eran más pulsilánimes y el dinero se iba agotando). Pero eso ya es historia.


----------



## franknagy

Profundo análisis.
F.


----------

